# Whitening Yellowed Feet



## Zaiya (May 23, 2013)

I am in the rabbit 4-H and last year I heard that you can use corn starch mixed with vinegar(?) to whiten the yellow on the bottom of the hocks of the rabbits. Is this true? Is there anything else I can use? I want a homemade remedy, not the store bought whitener stuff. :rabbithop


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 23, 2013)

Is there a reason you need to whiten the feet? I would not worry about it unless there is a specific reason to do it. If they are kept in a clean environment, the colour should fade and go away when they moult. 

If you do need to do it, white vinegar should help a lot. You can use a spray bottle or just a damp cloth to apply it. If you can, let it sit for a couple minutes before wiping it off. If you rabbit won't hold still, then just do what you can. You could also mix the vinegar with cornstarch to make a paste and apply that, then brush it out.


----------



## Zaiya (May 23, 2013)

OK, thanks! The reason is, I need them whitened for showing. White feet is always good


----------



## majorv (May 23, 2013)

Yep, all other things being equal they will pick a 'clean' rabbit over a stained rabbit even if its just the bottom of their hocks/feet. Keeping the cage floor scrubbed will help keep their feet from getting stained.


----------



## Minerva (May 23, 2013)

If you're using a litter tray I would also recommend getting one(s) with a wire or plastic grid over the top to keep their feet out of the litter. I use pelleted pine litter that is yellowish in color and have noticed that my white female has yellow feet because of it. :rollseyes


----------



## Zaiya (May 24, 2013)

Well, their cage floor is half wood, half plastic covered wire. I am using a ltter box, but they aren't very well litter box trained... So the wood is constantly covered in poo and pee.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 24, 2013)

White vinegar is good, and hydrogen peroxide works well too. The peroxide really dries out the fur though, so if you plan to be showing, it's okay to use on feet but probably better not to use it on the body.


----------



## Zaiya (May 24, 2013)

OK, thanks! I'll be sure to test these ideas out!


----------

